# How do breeders breed with German Imports?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm curious about this.

I have a pup, who's Sire is in Germany, and Dam is American born.

I see a lot of breeders offering German imports, with sires in Germany.

How is this accomplished?

Do American breeders fly their dogs to germany?
Do they buy frozen sperm?

Thanks


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My breeder flies to Germany God knows how many times a year, she has brought her dogs there get bred.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that people maybe do it both ways, importing semen and sending their bitches overseas to be bred. I do not know though how that works with AKC about the semen coming from a dog without AKC registration. I wonder how many more hoops one would have to jump through than importing a bitch in whelp.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since the SV does not allow artificial insemination (at this time) breeders either ship or take their females to Germany for breeding. Some may also buy a female in whelp. When I bred my female to a German dog this year I flew over there with her. 

There are a few more hoops to jump through to breed to a foreign dog, but not many. I still had the puppies AKC registration applications before the pups were ready for their new homes. Frozen/fresh semen (from other countries) is more involved and I believe requires DNA testing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

lhczth said:


> Since the SV does not allow artificial insemination (at this time) breeders either ship or take their females to Germany for breeding. Some may also buy a female in whelp. When I bred my female to a German dog this year I flew over there with her.
> 
> There are a few more hoops to jump through to breed to a foreign dog, but not many. I still had the puppies AKC registration applications before the pups were ready for their new homes. *Frozen/fresh semen (from other countries) is more involved and I believe requires DNA testing*.


This is what I was thinking. After a local place messed up on their sperm, somehow one breed was impregnated with another breed, I figure that the AKC would want more than just, "we bought semen out of xyz dog."


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lisa is correct - the SV does not approve of shipping semen. If you have a litter from a German based dog, there had to be a live breeding. Brought over a bred female, went over with a female for the breeding.

As far as frozen, the male must be AKC registered and DNA on file with AKC. I have stored semen from 2 dogs, one from Belgium, the other imported to the US from Germany - both dead now. Paperwork must be done by vet who does the insemination for these litters.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> Lisa is correct - the SV does not approve of shipping semen. If you have a litter from a German based dog, there had to be a live breeding. Brought over a bred female, went over with a female for the breeding.
> 
> As far as frozen, the male must be AKC registered and DNA on file with AKC. I have stored semen from 2 dogs, one from Belgium, the other imported to the US from Germany - both dead now. Paperwork must be done by vet who does the insemination for these litters.
> 
> Lee


Lee, might there be dogs living in Germany that are both SV and AKC registered. Could such a dog ship semen to the US?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The SV does not allow semen to be exported from Germany. Period. If the male is IN Germany, and semen shipped, then the paperwork to AKC would have to be falsified as a live breeding .... either way, not doable by all the rules.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Even if the dog (male) has AKC registration? How would the SV be involved at all?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Other than registering my dog with AKC here in the states, are there any papers that should come from Germany?

I recently received my papers from AKC, and they want a payment for a "gold package" of 29.00.
I'm getting a certificate that would state both parents, and my dogs name....
Since her father is NOT AKC registered, is there anything else I should do or expect?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

selzer said:


> Even if the dog (male) has AKC registration? How would the SV be involved at all?



Because if the dog is physically in Germany, it has to be collected there and it is NOT ALLOWED by the SV...it has SV registration and is under their rules when there.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, specific dog. Dog is SV. I thought the question was a bit more broad. 

If you have the registration application, you should be fine. The litter owner would have done all the required paperwork from Germany and the US to register the litter. Once the litter is registered, they send individual registration forms, and all you need to do is fill in your sections, the name of the dog, etc. Check that the breeder filled in their sections, addresses, signatures, etc, determine which package you want, usually gold and silver include the pedigree, etc.

Normally AKC registered dogs will be listed on the pedigree with CH before their names if they are champions, and titles after their names, OFA numbers, etc. German dogs will be listed with their SZ number and the letters GER. They do not list accomplishments that are not AKC (nor do they list the CGC), so if your dog was out of a siegerin with a schutzhund III, it will not say all of that. It will just say Xara Vom Agilolfinger (GER) and SZ 123456. Or something like that.


----------

